# Uber should REQUIRE dash cam



## 142605 (Mar 4, 2018)

Don’t you think Uber should require all drivers to have a dash cam? Imagine with all the drivers out there how much that would capture.

I’ve always wondered why they didn’t add dash cam as a feature to the app. Probably because it would use too much power and data.


----------



## SpinalCabbage (Feb 5, 2020)

I don't know if Uber should _require _that drivers have a dashcam, but they should at the very minimum advise drivers to get and use a dash cam.

I wouldn't do rideshare without a dashcam.


----------



## Atavar (Aug 11, 2018)

If they required dash cams they would have to provide dash cams. 
if they provided dash cams they could have access to dash cam video any time they wanted. 
Do you really want to go down that rabbit hole?


----------



## SpinalCabbage (Feb 5, 2020)

Atavar said:


> If they required dash cams they would have to provide dash cams.
> if they provided dash cams they could have access to dash cam video any time they wanted.
> Do you really want to go down that rabbit hole?


They require phone holders but they don't provide phone holders. We're independent contractors. They can require things and fully expect us as independent contractors to provide all required equipment.

I am sure you are right about them demanding access to any and all videos of trips. That will probably happen... putting the storage burden on drivers.


----------



## Bork_Bork_Bork (May 20, 2019)

SpinalCabbage said:


> They require phone holders but they don't provide phone holders. We're independent contractors. They can require things and fully expect us as independent contractors to provide all required equipment.
> 
> I am sure you are right about them demanding access to any and all videos of trips. That will probably happen... putting the storage burden on drivers.


They used to provide phone holders.


----------



## SpinalCabbage (Feb 5, 2020)

Bork_Bork_Bork said:


> They used to provide phone holders.


Really? I didn't know that. I never got one from Uber. I got accused of not using one before though.


----------



## kingcorey321 (May 20, 2018)

No uber should not require a dash cam. Reason Uber does not pay enough. Drivers can not afford them.
Drivers cant afford lunch. Drivers cant afford to fill there gas tanks. Drivers have to wear other peoples clothing lol.


----------



## kingcorey321 (May 20, 2018)

Atavar said:


> If they required dash cams they would have to provide dash cams.
> if they provided dash cams they could have access to dash cam video any time they wanted.
> Do you really want to go down that rabbit hole?


But uber can see you . Uber can access your phone camera . Uber sees and hears you ! . Ow no


----------



## 142605 (Mar 4, 2018)

kingcorey321 said:


> No uber should not require a dash cam. Reason Uber does not pay enough. Drivers can not afford them.
> Drivers cant afford lunch. Drivers cant afford to fill there gas tanks. Drivers have to wear other peoples clothing lol.


Those drivers are doing something wrong.


----------



## Classified (Feb 8, 2018)

6years with Uber, full time driver, never needed or wanted a dashcam, I don’t see the point in one. 

Ive had two instances where another driver swiped off my mirror. And my insurance sided with me, I don’t see how a dashcam would have helped. It wouldn’t have captured the side of my car,


----------



## 142605 (Mar 4, 2018)

I’ve seen some good wrecks and charged the insurance companies for the footage… made about $1K off one wreck, more than paid for the camera.


----------

